# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Czy są jakies inne sposoby na powiekszenie piersi niż operacja  ?

## imedina

Mam z tego powodu bardzo duzy kompleks. Moje piersi nigdy nie były duże ale po urodzeniu dziecka totalnie straciły swoją jędrność  :Frown:  Zastanawiam się czy będzie można je trochę ujędrnić albo podnieść ale bez operacji, której bardzo się boję i raczej traktuję jedynie jako ostateczność ( na razie jej nie rozważam).

----------


## lilylily

> Mam z tego powodu bardzo duzy kompleks. Moje piersi nigdy nie były duże ale po urodzeniu dziecka totalnie straciły swoją jędrność  Zastanawiam się czy będzie można je trochę ujędrnić albo podnieść ale bez operacji, której bardzo się boję i raczej traktuję jedynie jako ostateczność ( na razie jej nie rozważam).


Operacji nie polecam. Tak naprawdę to skutki uboczne nie są takie rzadkie. Czy słyszałaś może o kuracji PerfectBust? Sama przechodziłam i byłam bardzo zadowolona. Wprawdzie tabletki nie powiększą CI piersi o kilka rozmiarów ale ten jeden rozmiar więcej spokojnie można uzyskac.

----------


## imedina

Wydaje mi się,że tak. Na innym forum kobiecym czytałam jak dziewczyny o tym dyskutowały ale wtedy nie zwróciłam na to uwagi ( teraz dopiero sobie o tym przypomniałam).
Czy te tabletki mają jakieś dzialanie oprócz ujędrnienia? Czy jest jakiś efekt? Jeśli tak to jaki? Ile mniej więcej trwa cała kkuracja i czy trzeba ją powtarzać?

----------


## lilylily

Efekt jest tak jak już pisałam. W 1 miesiącu brania ( a brałam równe 3 miesiące - regularnie bo to jest podstawa, trzeba tak wlaśnie brać) był efekt ujędrnienia. W 3 już było widoczne powiększenie. Nie są to jakieś spektakularne efekty bo takie jedynie może Ci dać operacja ale biust był na pewno większy o ten 1 rozmiar . Musiałam wymienić biustonosze.

----------


## imedina

> Efekt jest tak jak już pisałam. W 1 miesiącu brania ( a brałam równe 3 miesiące - regularnie bo to jest podstawa, trzeba tak wlaśnie brać) był efekt ujędrnienia. W 3 już było widoczne powiększenie. Nie są to jakieś spektakularne efekty bo takie jedynie może Ci dać operacja ale biust był na pewno większy o ten 1 rozmiar . Musiałam wymienić biustonosze.


A gdzie kupowałaś te tabletki? Czy dostanę je w aptekach czy może powinnam szukać w sieci? Nie mam trochę zaufania do sprzedawców na allegro bo jak czytałam to niektórzy mają kiepskie komentarze ( ale z tego co przeglądałam to tabletki również sprzedają trochę inne....) .

----------


## zelazo

> A gdzie kupowałaś te tabletki? Czy dostanę je w aptekach czy może powinnam szukać w sieci? Nie mam trochę zaufania do sprzedawców na allegro bo jak czytałam to niektórzy mają kiepskie komentarze ( ale z tego co przeglądałam to tabletki również sprzedają trochę inne....) .


Nie zamawiaj na allegro. Ja kupowałam w normalnym internetowym sklepie , do takich miejsc mam jedynie zaufania. Możesz kupić na przykład tutaj: *perfectbust.pl*
Jedno pojedyncze opakowanie jest dość drogie tak więc opłaca się kupić cały pakiet. Tak jest najtaniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jednak w takie metody nie wierze. Lepiej znaleźć dobrą klinikę, dobrego chirurga i po prostu powiększyć piersi. Trwale i bezpiecznie przynajmniej. Sama jestem rok po operacji i jestem zadowolona bardzo...Efekt super, piersi jędrne, kształtne i nie wyglądają na sztuczne wcale. Polecam moją lekarkę dr Dorotę żukowską i klinike Dermed z łodzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

możesz ćwiczyć mięśni piersi, ale na efekty musisz troche poczekać. Co do jakiś kremów czy - o zgrozo! - pigułek to nie wierz to jest zwykłe nabijanie klientów w butelkę. najlepszą opcją wydaje się po prostu podniesienie piersi. Efekty są przynajmniej gwarantowane. Poczytaj sobie o tym na drchecinski.pl/pl/podniesienie-piersi.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja cierpiałam całe życie na brak piersi.... mikroskopijne A.  Stosowała praktycznie wszystko...kremy, maści, ćwiczenia,masaże..nawet sprowadziłam sobie z Australii jakiś żel na powiększenie piersi ale chyba więcej zapłaciłam za przesyłkę niż za to coś co nic nie dało i jeszcze uczulenia dostałam. Zdecydowałam się zabieg powiększenia piersi w gabinecie Ort - Medica w Ostrowie Wielkopolskim. Teraz jestem pół roku po zabiegu i jestem zupełnie inna osoba.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez polece gabinety doktora Nawrockiego.  Ja korzystałam z usług ale w Junackiej we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

Piersi podnosimy za pomocą nowej technologii liftingu bezoperacyjnego, która polega na wszczepieniu, pod skórę, rozpuszczalnych nici. Są one wykonane z materiału, który wchłania się w ciągu ok. 6 miesięcy po wstrzyknięciu.

----------


## an_koz

Wg. mnie warto po prostu ćwiczyć np. na siłowni i ewentualnie wspierać się jakimiś kremem.

----------


## AlicjaN48

Dokładnie - ćwiczenia to podstawa. Ja ćwiczę na siłowni i oprócz tego używam kremu Frashe. Po miesiącu regularnego stosowania zauważyłam, że biust się zaczął ujędrniać i lekko się przez to podniósł. Swietny jest ten krem, niedługo kupuję kolejne opakowanie bo ma też rewelacyjny skład  :Smile:

----------


## anitaw

Pewnie że są! Też jestem za frashe, bo oprócz tego, że ujędrnia, zwiększa objętość biustu to jest całkowicie naturalny i nie uczula skóry.

----------


## Krem Frashe

Dbanie o biust to przede wszystkim odpowiednie ćwiczenia mięśni klatki piersiowej (np. hantelkami), dieta (np. sojowa) i szereg dodatkowych czynności wspomagających jak np. masaże. Te ostatnie warto zresztą wspomóc środkami dbającymi o ujędrnianie i podnoszenie piersi. Takimi jak nasz krem, Frashe  :Smile:  Oprócz właściwości troszczących się o to aby skóra klatki piersiowej była odpowiednio napięta dba on także o jej odżywienie dzięki 100% naturalnym składnikom.

----------


## paola24

Można czasowo powiększyć biust wstrzykując żel na bazie kwasu hialuronowego, którego efekty utrzymują się ok. 12-18 miesięcy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a to coś daje w ogóle?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niby są, ale nie są trwałe, wydasz krocie a i tak nic nie da tak dobrego efektu. Ja dlatego zdecydowałam się na powiększenie u chirurga - dr Łątkowskiego z kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju, gdzie wcześniej omówiłam z nim szczegóły operacji i rekonwalescencji. Wyszło dokładnie tak, jak chciałam, piersi są ładnie powiększone i jestem całkowicie zadowolona z efektu, chirurga polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na początku miałam podobne podejście, że operacja to tylko w ostateczności, no i to  była moja ostateczność, wypróbowałam wiele kremów, supli, no wszystko co było i niby miało pomóc, a nic z tego. W końcu skorzystałam z usług naprawdę dobrego chirurga Michała Knakiewicza z Knackclinick we Wrocławiu, który u mnie przeprowadził operację lekkiego powiększenia (bardziej to wyrównania asymetrii) piersi moim własnym tłuszczem i ich uniesienia. Spisał się super. Biust mam teraz naprawdę ładny, wygląda naturalnie, żadnych blizn nie widać, polecam go gorąco, spisał się znakomicie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Biust mam teraz naprawdę ładny, wygląda naturalnie, żadnych blizn nie widać, polecam go gorąco, spisał się znakomicie.


Na to, czy zostaną blizny, czy też nie, same mamy ogromny wpływ. Żeby blizna była jak najmniej widoczna, trzeba wiedzieć jak ją pielęgnować. W celu przyśpieszenia sie samego procesu gojenia warto stosować octenicare (krem wspomaga naturalną regenerację skóry).

----------

